# Making headphones more comfortable? [epilogue -- from me at least]



## JohnG (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Headphones hurt my ears. Any suggestions on what can be done? I have tried a number of them. Maybe just bigger ones? after only a couple of hours they pinch.

Have tried a number of brands over the years and am using AKGs at the moment.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 6, 2020)

I’d recommend Beyerdynamics, either the 990s if you like open back, or 770s if you like closed. They do need a headphone amplifier unless you get the low ohm version of the 770s, but you can wear them for hours without noticing they’re there.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

Second the recommendation of Beyerdynamics for comfort. I can wear my 770s all day and I have the version that doesn’t require an amplifier.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Second the recommendation of Beyerdynamics for comfort. I can wear my 770s all day and I have the version that doesn’t require an amplifier.



Can you please provide links, or give exact name/model # of the headphones?


----------



## rnieto (Dec 6, 2020)

One more vote for the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro

As much as I dislike working on headphones, those are the least uncomfortable ones I've used.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

rnieto said:


> One more vote for the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro
> 
> As much as I dislike working on headphones, those are the least uncomfortable ones I've used.


this is what I have too, in the 80 ohm version. They work fine without amplifier with iDevices and they work fine plugged into the audio interface.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 6, 2020)

+1 for Beyerdynamics. The velvet-y ear pads get kinda oily over time but can be cleaned easily or replaced for around $35/set. I’ve worn them all day with no discomfort...


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd say that comfort and fit is highly individual. For me, the Sennheiser HD650 is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn. I recently "upgraded" to a pair of HD800S, which frequently are described as "the most comfortable headphones ever". On my poor head, however, they fit so loosely that they flop around on my head at the slightest movement. 

There are things you can look into to improve comfort and fit though. Pinch can usually be adjusted a _bit_ by slightly bending the headband (in either direction). For many models, you can also swap out the ear pads which will have a large impact on the pinch factor depending on their size.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 6, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> I'd say that comfort and fit is highly individual. For me, the Sennheiser HD650





jbuhler said:


> this is what I have too, in the 80 ohm version



Thanks guys! Any other votes for the Sennheisers?

Also, I would rather avoid high impedance headphones.

I do have a headphone out from my interface (it's an SPL MTC 2381 Monitor & Talkback Controller) and although I have a headphone amp that I use for players, I'd really rather not interpose that on top of the SPL. The manual for the SPL doesn't say how loud / what the impedance is, but I find with the AKG K701s I use I have to turn the master volume to the max to hear well. According to Amazon, they are 62 Ohms


----------



## JohnG (Dec 6, 2020)

...Looks as though the Sennheisers' impedance is 300? seems like that would need the amp. The AKGs I'm using are only 62. Maybe the Beyers then


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

the Beyerdynamics 770s also come in a 32 ohm version. I haven’t had issues with the 80 ohm version. It gives me plenty of volume for my use, though I almost always keep my headphones at a relatively low volume. The isolation on the 770s is also very good, and I sometimes wear them without plugging them in in lieu of ear plugs (when, say, the neighbor decides to turn on the leaf blower.) I also wear them to listen to music while vacuuming.


----------



## Bear Market (Dec 6, 2020)

JohnG said:


> ...Looks as though the Sennheisers' impedance is 300?



Yes they are. I'd be surprised if the SPL MTC cannot handle that kind of impedance though. Maybe shoot them an email just to find out? I have a couple of SPL products myself and their support is usually very quick to respond. 

If your amp can drive them properly, I would for higher impedance phones. Higher impedance = thinner voice coil in the drivers = lower distortion (or something along those lines).


----------



## Stringtree (Dec 6, 2020)

DT 770 stay away from your tender pinnae. Good magic. Everyone has them, as well as an Aeron chair.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

The one downside of the DT 770s is that the cable is not detachable or easy to replace. I had a problem with the jack and it required cutting the cable and soldering on a new jack to resolve. You can buy a replacement cable but you have to dissemble the headphones to install it.


----------



## twincities (Dec 6, 2020)

another, nother, nother vote for the beyerdynamics in the comfort catagory, both 770s and 990s. but even these, i'm not wearing them for multiple hours without some discomfort/taking them off for regular breaks. i see multihour headphone sessions as a punishment, not a working condition.


----------



## RobbertZH (Dec 6, 2020)

I have a Sennheiser HD558 and I find it very comfortable even when wearing it for hours. 
The earcushions surround your ears and do not touch them.
After some years, the cushions become softer and have to be replaced. You can buy the genuine replacements from Sennheiser or from other hifi/audio/music shops.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2020)

Audeze LCD-X! Plush comfort! Some people complain about the weight, but my dt880's feel like a toy now.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 6, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Audeze LCD-X! Plush comfort! Some people complain about the weight, but my dt880's feel like a toy now.



And, they are so affordable as well.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2020)

Noeticus said:


> And, they are so affordable as well.


Worth every penny, but I know it's hard to swallow.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 6, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Worth every penny, but I know it's hard to swallow.



If they weighed half as less then I would already own them.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 7, 2020)

DT880 pro here. Beat I’ve ever had. Can wear them for quite awhile even with glasses. Clamp force is my enemy with glasses and a rounder head.

With a little risk, if your headphones are too tight, you can underinflate a ball - as long as it’s still bigger than your head - and leave your headphones on the ball over night or longer to stretch them out. It could damage the head band though.


----------



## cmillar (Dec 7, 2020)

Another vote for Beyerdynamic 770 Pro's. I have the 250 ohm version for my studio use. Very comfy.

When used with Sonarworks mixing/eq software, I've even done some nice final mixes on some material when away from my main monitors that I know and love.

Had the chord replace once when my daughter was a year old and thought it was a fun toy. But they've been wondeful to me.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 7, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> With a little risk, if your headphones are too tight, you can underinflate a ball - as long as it’s still bigger than your head - and leave your headphones on the ball over night or longer to stretch them out. It could damage the head band though.



I tried something similar on my HD681 headphones. Leaving them stretched for long didn't seem to impress them, so I carefull bent them into a permanently wider shape, and that was a huge relief for my ears and head. I'd be scared to try that on expensive ones though.

And they are still not as comfortable as my Creative Fatal1ty headphones, which I use most of the time, even though they are quite bad sound-wise. Comfort trumps sound for me. And since I can't properly try on other Headphones around here, I'm kinda stuck with the cheap ones I have. I'm not willing to gamble on ordering a 200+ $ pair, just to find out I don't like the fit, which I likely won't.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you for all the replies. Since I already have a high-end headset and really just want something more comfortable to switch out, I will go for the Beyerdynamic 770 Pros (80 ohm). They are relatively inexpensive compared with some alternatives.

When I'm "really" mixing I use speakers anyway, but sometimes I find when writing that I'm less apt to get bogged down in mixing-while-composing using headphones. 

Thank you again!

John


----------



## JohnG (Dec 7, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I almost always keep my headphones at a relatively low volume



What?? Can you SPEAK UP???


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 8, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Thank you for all the replies. Since I already have a high-end headset and really just want something more comfortable to switch out, I will go for the Beyerdynamic 770 Pros (80 ohm). They are relatively inexpensive compared with some alternatives.
> 
> When I'm "really" mixing I use speakers anyway, but sometimes I find when writing that I'm less apt to get bogged down in mixing-while-composing using headphones.
> 
> ...



I have done the same, and also just purchased the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro "Special Edition" (80 ohm version).


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, tried the DT 770s this morning and they are comfortable.

But the sound is like having socks over my ears, so they're going back. Thanks for the suggestions everyone; will have to find another way when t here's time.


----------



## JonS (Dec 11, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Thank you for all the replies. Since I already have a high-end headset and really just want something more comfortable to switch out, I will go for the Beyerdynamic 770 Pros (80 ohm). They are relatively inexpensive compared with some alternatives.
> 
> When I'm "really" mixing I use speakers anyway, but sometimes I find when writing that I'm less apt to get bogged down in mixing-while-composing using headphones.
> 
> ...


Smart choice. That is exactly what I use most the Beyerdynamic 770 Pros (80 ohm).


----------

